# The Planning In Advance Go North East Xmas Bus Service Thread



## Rocket Romano (Nov 3, 2005)

For anyone visiting and relying on public transport. Heres the Go Ahead Groups' Chrimbo schedule



> Monday 19 to Friday 23 December 2005
> Normal Monday to Friday services will run.
> 
> Christmas Eve, Saturday 24 December 2005
> ...


----------

